
Amazon as an Antidote to Life Inside the High-Technology Bubble - bootload
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/amazon-antidote-life-inside-high-technology-bubble-glenn-kelman
======
bootload
_" But many in software these days earn outsized incomes while carefully
monitoring the boundaries of a standard-sized workload, in an environment that
satisfies every mundane need. The result isn’t just lavish perks at startups
of all stripes, but a challenge to the country’s social fabric."_

What a dirt-bag. Now lets change the wording to, _" Many in X these days...."_
where X is some other profession that is subject to demand by market forces.
Is _" X"_ profession tearing the fabric of society apart because they are paid
too much and don't work hard enough?

